# Glock 22 and M&P Shield



## austinallen60 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just turned 21 in June, and my dad gave me his first service pistol, which was a Gen1 Glock 22. I have already shot this gun a lot, and you can tell this gun has been shot a lot prior to my owning it, but the gun still shoots like it is new. I have thought about getting it blued, but I have decided against it because of the sentimental value of the gun (the serial number is his old badge number). I had struggled with which gun to buy for myself and my every day carry. Now that I have received my CCW, I had been going back and forth between a Glock 19 (or 42) and M&P shield. Last weekend, my fiance's dad bought me a M&P shield with a green crimson trace laser, and I have fallen in love with the gun, especially since it is smaller and summer is coming up. But, my question is, should I still buy the Glock 19, even though it is larger and could be great to carry in the winter, or should I just stick with the Shield for a while?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Enjoy the Shield and buy the Glock too! I have a Shield and enjoy it very much. It has been 100% reliable. The thing is I don't carry much. My Shield is more like a backup, summer, dress up type gun. I primarily carry a P99c with either a 10 round or 15 round magazine. But the Shield fits in nicely when I need a thinner gun. I can see the G19 becoming your workhorse that gets relief every now and then.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a bit like muckaleewarrior with this. Most of the time I venture forth with either my gen3 Glock 19 or my gen3 Glock 23. I view my M&P 9 Shield as a gun for a bit deeper concealment and/or for when I dress up more than usual. Also when I am going places or with people and I want to reduce the chances of printing or seeing the bottom of the holster (I carry my Shield in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster).

So I would be of the opinion to have both. That way you can decide what might be best for you and your specific requirements.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

I've searched a long time for the PERFECT concealed carry firearm. All the factors considered- reliability, easy concealability, accuracy, reasonable capacity, very little printing or no printing, comfortable for EDC.... And I find no better 
Conceal carry gun than the Smith &Wesson M+P Shield. This gun has really taken the market by storm n after carrying it for a year I know why. It's hard to improve upon for CC purposes n also a greater shooter on the practice range.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

As for myself, the shield and the M&P Guns never made me want one because they feel like I'm holding a monkey paw. As for the Glock, always liked them,fit my hand better and shoot %110 ! I have fired many a M&P,all kinds and don't like them but that's me. The 19 is a very smart choice,the 42 I don't like because it's a 380 and to me it's not enough fire power? I will not go smaller than 9mm and last fall while deer hunting my friend put 1 arrow into a deer and it was still alive,he proceeded to pull out his trusty ruger LCR in 380 to finish it off. Place 2 rounds behind the skull,upper neck area and the deer jumped up and ran 50 feet before falling over! You guys can have those baby rounds. Just think about that?


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

If you decide to go with the 42 do some research into carry ammo, in 380 it makes more of a difference. Why not a 43?

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

joethebear said:


> If you decide to go with the 42 do some research into carry ammo, in 380 it makes more of a difference. Why not a 43?
> 
> Please be safe
> Joethebear


I agree I won a G42 in Jan of 2015 and it was a problem child. Glock gladly did a few upgrades, but I sold it to a nice young lady(april 2015) who wanted one for Competition. I carry a G17 and a Ruger LCP as a BUG. The G42 is a bit picky (The one I had was) on ammo. It is not really a POCKET PISTOL as the LCP is. I too would think a G43 a better choice !


----------

